# Gg Mechmod



## Gizmo (6/12/13)

I have a guy that is selling a GG Mechmod. Is it any good? Worth buying from him. He said he paid about R1500.00 from greece for it.


----------



## Derick (6/12/13)

I've never seen one personally, but they get rave reviews everywhere, do a search on reddit's ecig subreddit for some more opinions

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (6/12/13)

all depends on how much he's charging. it does look like one of those premium mods so if you got the spare cash and you don't already have 20 mech mods, go for it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/12/13)

Yea he doesnt know how to use. Says it just pops coils. He is actually a customer. So I said I would take it off him. Thinking of giving him around 600-700 depending on what the revision is?


----------



## Derick (6/12/13)

For that price I'd say go for it - if you in the end you don't like it, you can always post it here in the classifieds

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/12/13)

I think he wants a SVD or credit so I will be game for that. Yea i will give it a shot. Do have any idea why he would claim its popping coils.


----------



## Derick (6/12/13)

Well popping coils will depend completely on the coils and the battery - the device - in effect a battery holder with a button - can't really effect anything  (well the button and battery connections can cause extra resistance in some cheaper mods, but that would lower output as opposed to raising it enough to pop coils)

If he is making them too low resistance or using the wrong wire, then the power of the battery is too much for them - that's my take on it in any case

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/12/13)

Ok great, Also how would I know its original?


----------



## Derick (6/12/13)

There I can't help you - all I can suggest is to google for pics and compare to the real device - but from what I understand, the real GG is exceptionally well made, so you should be able to tell I think, by just inspecting it and looking at build quality

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Gizmo (6/12/13)

Ok sweetness  thanks for the help Derick


----------



## Derick (6/12/13)

No worries, but keep in mind that I have not ever seen one or used one myself, so my advice is only from knowledge built up from forums and googling


----------



## ET (6/12/13)

also make sure the oke hasn't been stacking batteries or pressing the firing button for too long. that will pop coils also eventually

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CraftyZA (6/12/13)

And if you don't want it, i will trade it for my evic.
I'm the biggest GG fan SA has! 
Do you know if it is the "just gg"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/12/13)

You will tell the difference in the quality of materials used. It should be a solid piece

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/13)

Ok I got it. It seems to have a 901 connection tho.


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/13)

You cant see the engraving but it says The GG on the top.


----------



## RIEFY (9/12/13)

Is it for sale

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/13)

Possibly. What I am supposed to do with this connector?


----------



## CraftyZA (9/12/13)

This looks like the GGTS.

You need the adopter. Here is the article:
http://beta.e-cigarette-forum.com/index.php/GG_adapters

Strange that it does not have the engraved GG eagle on it. Must be a fairly old one. One of the originals maybe.


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/13)

Hmm. Anybody has any adapters avaialble? What would be the best tank for this. It seems to take 2 16430's. Well thats what it came with..


----------



## CraftyZA (9/12/13)

If the previous owner used 2 batteries, that will explain why he's been popping coils  That is 7.4 volts.
You will have to import the adaptors I think. 
Although, I can't remember, but i think the old protank 1 came with one.


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/13)

I have these. They don't seem to work?


----------



## RIEFY (9/12/13)

I think those are 510 adapters in your pic. Google 901 ggts. You will find places selling the rethread kit

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY (9/12/13)

I would say keep it. That is a rare type of mod to come by. You dont see that everyday

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/13)

So should I just get this or get a replacement head 

http://www.e-smokeguru.gr/en/901-510-atomizer-adapter-en.html


----------



## RIEFY (9/12/13)

I would get that if it fits over the 901 connection and allow for flush mounting.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/13)

I agree. Which I doubt it would. I browsed this website but can't just find a replacement head that fits 510.


----------



## RIEFY (9/12/13)

I wouldnt us3 it if it doesnt flush mount lol. Maybe pm imeo on ecf and find out if he has 510 topcaps

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

